# Sheffield WMA



## jsullivan03 (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone been out at Sheffield lately?  I haven't been since the 3rd week of bow season.  Planning on going tomorrow, just wondering if anything of size has been taken out of there yet this year and if anyone has seen any rut activity out there.  

That will help me determine which area I'm hunting.  Gonna be a long drag if I hunt my "Rut Stand" but it will be worth it if I see the buck I'm after.  That new gate kills me.  It was a LONG drag before hand, now it adds another few hundred yards up hill


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 23, 2009)

....hmmm....guess I'll have to find for myself !   Headed out now.


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 23, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dupree (Oct 23, 2009)

good luck, i met you at that gate one morning earlier in the season!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yep, I remember ya.  Did you ever get the homeless guy fiasco worked out?  I read that thread you told me about when I got out of the woods!


----------



## coonhunter444 (Oct 23, 2009)

jsullivan03 said:


> Anyone been out at Sheffield lately?  I haven't been since the 3rd week of bow season.  Planning on going tomorrow, just wondering if anything of size has been taken out of there yet this year and if anyone has seen any rut activity out there.
> 
> That will help me determine which area I'm hunting.  Gonna be a long drag if I hunt my "Rut Stand" but it will be worth it if I see the buck I'm after.  That new gate kills me.  It was a LONG drag before hand, now it adds another few hundred yards up hill


iv seen alot more hunters back there than i have deer!!  I thought that new gate might take some pressure off that back corner,,,(BUT I WAS WRONG)


----------



## Dupree (Oct 23, 2009)

well they sent him a packing, but the spot was a bust after that.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 24, 2009)

coonhunter444 said:


> iv seen alot more hunters back there than i have deer!!  I thought that new gate might take some pressure off that back corner,,,(BUT I WAS WRONG)



Me and one other guy were the only two past the gate this am.  He didn't see anything.  I saw a nice deer but it was before I had enough light to shoot and it didn't stick around.


----------



## THETRUTH (Oct 24, 2009)

went friday evening first time ive ever been didnt see anything but im going in the mornin so much talk of bucks doggin does around here figured i better not pass the chance to go


----------



## cameronbob6 (Oct 25, 2009)

Went today and sat for the evening.  Didn't see any deer, but did see some fresh rubs.  In the past couple days a 8 point with a 15" spread and a 9 point with a 16" spread.  

Where is the "new" gate over there?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2009)

cameronbob6 said:


> Where is the "new" gate over there?



Follow the road in and go right when the road forks.  You will eventually come to a gate.  That is the "new gate".  You used to be able to drive past there for a good ways to the back gate.


----------



## cameronbob6 (Oct 26, 2009)

jsullivan03 said:


> Follow the road in and go right when the road forks.  You will eventually come to a gate.  That is the "new gate".  You used to be able to drive past there for a good ways to the back gate.



I appreciate the info.  

As you drive up that road towards the "new gate" there is a big turn to the left.  In that turn there is another road that leads to a private property gate and it looks fairly new.  In looking at the new map of Sheffield that trail is suppose to access a large area on the east side of the WMA back towards Raccoon Creek.  Whats the deal?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2009)

The only way I know to access the new area is down Narroway Church Rd to Clayroot Rd.  It will take you to the power lines.  From what I understand, that is the new area to the left once you cross under the power lines.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2009)

jsullivan03 said:


> The only way I know to access the new area is down Narroway Church Rd to Clayroot Rd.  It will take you to the power lines.  From what I understand, that is the new area to the left once you cross under the power lines.



Yep,just as you go into the woods there is a gate down to the left.SheffieldWO said it's some pretty steep terrain in there though


----------



## THETRUTH (Oct 31, 2009)

ill be there in the mornin had some luck last sunday maybe it will happen again


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been the last 2 days with no deer sightings... I'll be back in the morning.
Cheers!


----------



## cameronbob6 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll be there tomorrow rain or not.  Red Chevy.


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hadn't been in couple of years,Went yesterday eve, didn't see any deer but found some fresh tracks in a logging road looked like buck chasing doe, There was a couple of deer signed out yesterday a.m.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2009)

Went on Thursday AM.  Let four does walk in hope of some horns, no such luck.


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Nov 29, 2009)

When i went yesterday,I'm sure i remember hunting in that draw to the left when you pass to the right at the fork in the road,I remember it being fairly thick with a lot of deer sign,i saw quite a few deer in there,Maybe its been more than 2 years since i went to sheffeild? I couldn't beleive all trees they took out.When did  they cut?


----------



## Dupree (Nov 29, 2009)

i dont remember exactly but i think they cut about 2 years ago.


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I appreciate the feed back, I was kind of blown away how it had changed.Thanks.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 30, 2009)

well it will be a lot better for the deer. there is a lot more browse there now as before most of the woods were just open hardwoods with little browse.


----------



## THETRUTH (Nov 30, 2009)

whats the biggest buck to ever come off sheffield, score??


----------



## Dupree (Nov 30, 2009)

THETRUTH said:


> whats the biggest buck to ever come off sheffield, score??



dont know about that, but i know of some 130"-140" deer killed within walking distance.


----------



## coonhunter444 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know of a guy in rockmart who has killed some really good deer off sheffield,, my taxadermas said he has done 9 for him,, some would make p&y,,but that guy will not talk ,,,IV TRYED TO GET INFO FROM HIM AND HE WILL NOT SHARE ANY WITH ANY BODY ,


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 1, 2009)

There are nice deer in there.  You just gotta be willing to put in the time and get in the woods off the beaten  path.  I've seen a nice 9 pointer in there this year that probably weighed 190 on the hoof.


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Dec 1, 2009)

I just try to remember,It's bow only,and its public land,Both are great challenges.I hope you guys get a big one before it's over.


----------



## Chris92 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive turkey hunted there seen alot of deer tracks in the 1st plot when it forks off to the left. When you turkey hunt or deer unt how do you know you not untin the same place someone else is huntin? I know people park then walk for awhile before they get to the spot there going and when is it ok to do some scouting im lookin to my girl on her 1st turkey and deer hunt in 2010 and maybe some others but when is a good time to go.


----------



## madcop942 (Nov 11, 2010)

Never hunted it, but I want to hunt this season.

Are there special regulations in place?

I know it is bow hunt only.  I have also heard you cannot leave stands.  You have to take them with you when you leave for the day.  Is that accurate?

How is the hunting?

Pointers on where to scout would be helpful...are free maps available?


----------

